# Terror attack in Sydney Australia, Dec 2014



## McG (14 Dec 2014)

Breaking news:


> *Hostages reportedly held in Sydney cafe*
> Police surround area
> CTV News
> 14 Dec 14
> ...


http://www.ctvnews.ca/world/hostages-reportedly-held-in-sydney-cafe-police-surround-area-1.2147576


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Dec 2014)

I hope it ends safely for the hostages, not the terrorists.


----------



## cupper (14 Dec 2014)

Why do I think that this will be a very interesting Christmas Holiday season. And not necessarily in a good way?


----------



## dimsum (14 Dec 2014)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I hope it ends safely for the hostages, not the terrorists.



Besides the Australian Federal Police and New South Wales Police SWAT Teams, 2 Commando Regiment and friends are based in Sydney.  I wouldn't be surprised if some SAS Regiment folks are also based in (or shortly going to) the area as well.


----------



## Edward Campbell (14 Dec 2014)

I'm watching this unfold from a Sydney "inner suburb," my son and some in-laws are locked down a few blocks from the scene.

Prime Minister Abbott is not making this into a crisis; his government is actually going to deal, normally, with _routine_ issues, e.g. a fiscal update, and he is letting the local authorities deal with it - Sydney is, after all, a big city with first rate police/security services.

The local news (ABC) is being very calm and collected.


----------



## FJAG (14 Dec 2014)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be surprised if some SAS Regiment folks are also based in (or shortly going to) the area as well.



They're two thousand miles away on the other side of the continent in Perth. (Sydney east coast - Perth west coast) But I don't doubt that someone's airborne.

 :gottree:


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Dec 2014)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> I'm watching this unfold from a Sydney "inner suburb," my son and some in-laws are locked down a few blocks from the scene.


Stay safe.

Meanwhile, a quick summary from AUS media:


> AS rumours about the Sydney siege circulate on social media, here is what we officially know about the ongoing hostage situation in Martin Place.
> 
> _*Confirmed facts:*_
> 
> ...


More ongoing coverage here and here


----------



## Kat Stevens (15 Dec 2014)

Now that's how you do a press release. No CNN style wild speculation as to motives and body counts.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Dec 2014)

Various AUS media are identifying an .... interesting character as the hostage taker:


> Iranian cleric Man Haron Monis is the man police believe is behind the siege at the Lindt Chocolat Cafe in Sydney's Martin Place.
> 
> Monis, who was granted political asylum in Australia, is currently on bail for a string of violent offences, including being an accessory to the murder of his ex-wife.
> 
> ...


More on this guy (usual Wikipedia caveats apply) here.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Dec 2014)

Martin Place cafe siege: ‘Sheik’ Man Haron Monis is holding several people hostage as reported on Australia's 9 News.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (15 Dec 2014)

"Monis, who was granted political asylum in Australia, "


Hmmm no good deed goes unpunished.....


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Dec 2014)

Twitter chatter indicates siege _may_ be over or wrapping up.


----------



## Treemoss (15 Dec 2014)

Seems like it just came to a head. Another 5-6 hostages bolted out, then gunshots shortly after followed by police storming the cafe. As far as I can tell, there was CPR in progress on the person down by the cafe door, then again on the stretcher.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Dec 2014)

This from the New South Wales Police:


> Sydney siege is over. More details to follow.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Dec 2014)

Latest from NSW police:


> A critical incident investigation has been launched after three people died and four others were injured during a police operation in Sydney’s CBD this morning.
> 
> About 2.10am (Tuesday 16 December), a confrontation occurred between police and a man who had taken a number of people hostage inside a café on Martin Place.
> 
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Dec 2014)

Now let the parade of apologists and Islamic Quislings begin.


----------



## BorisK (15 Dec 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Now let the parade of apologists and Islamic Quislings begin.



It's already begun on Facebook.  Best one so far was a guy saying 'that isn't the flag of a terrorist group' and 'the attackers were jewish' and that they were 'just trying to make Islam look bad'.

Followed by 'Islam means peace'.   Based on what translation, I have no idea... I was always under the notion that it means 'submission'.  

:rolls eyes:

Ps - i'm able to nuance and get the complexity, it's just the immediate cries of 'it's not the religion' before the bodies even cool that irk me.  

Just my .02


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Dec 2014)

BorisK said:
			
		

> It's already begun on Facebook.  Best one so far was a guy saying 'that isn't the flag of a terrorist group' and 'the attackers were jewish' and that they were 'just trying to make Islam look bad'.


My personal fave:  "The Americans were the only ones, like 9-11, with the resources to do something like this"  :facepalm:

Meanwhile, more from AUS media, via Twitter, quoting police from a news conference:  
_"NSW Police confirm a male and female hostage, both in their thirties, dead. Gunman among fatalities. Four injured .... 17 hostages in total, inc. 5 escaped yesterday. Two hostages confirmed dead. Gunman also confirmed dead. One officer injured .... Gunshots sparked swoop on Lindt cafe which brought 17-hour #Sydneysiege to an end."
_


----------



## cryco (15 Dec 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> My personal fave:  "The Americans were the only ones, like 9-11, with the resources to do something like this"  :facepalm:



where do you find these things? It almost seems like a joke website, they can't believe that sh1t they post, can they?


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Dec 2014)

cryco said:
			
		

> where do you find these things? It almost seems like a joke website, they can't believe that sh1t they post, can they?


I wish I was making it up, but a certain segment of society really _does_ believe it - try Googling "9-11 truthers".


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Dec 2014)

Well, let's hope the Aussie MSM doesn't give this jackal his day in the sun. Concentrate on the hostages and don't even mention this asshole again. No pictures, no explanation, nada.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Dec 2014)

This, from Canada's PM:


> “On behalf of all Canadians, Laureen and I offer our deepest condolences to the family and friends of the hostages who perished in Sydney.  We also offer prayers that those injured have a speedy recovery.
> 
> “While Canada mourns with the people of Australia, we are also outraged by this barbaric act of depravity on innocent civilians who were merely going about their daily routine.
> 
> “Canada and our allies will stand firm and will stand together against those who would threaten peace, freedom and democracy and all of the values we so cherish.”


----------

